# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  pantano de can Borrell

## titobcn

hola, el otro dia descubri un pantano que desconocia justo detras de la ciudad de Barcelona, actualmente esta en desuso, lo han arreglado un poco para uso ludico y paseo.
segun me informe antiguamente se hacia servir para riego y agua de consumo para la masia de Can Borell que esta situada unos metros mas abajo ya en termino municipal de Sant Cugat del Valles y que actualmente es un restaurante.

aqui dejo unas fotos.

----------

HUESITO (14-mar-2014),Los terrines (14-mar-2014)

----------


## titobcn



----------

HUESITO (14-mar-2014),Los terrines (14-mar-2014)

----------


## titobcn



----------

HUESITO (14-mar-2014),Los terrines (14-mar-2014),NoRegistrado (14-mar-2014),sergi1907 (14-mar-2014)

----------

